# Wiring the 2014 LGB Christmas Car



## Tulsa Calling (Nov 19, 2014)

Does anyone know how to get around using the batteries for the sound on the 2014 Christmas car - can i rewire to the wheels for power - like how lights are hooked up? Thanks,


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Certainly you can replace a battery with DC power from the rails.

But ... you may need a voltage regulator, depending on your track voltage and the allowable voltage of the sound circuit.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I would install LGB electrical pick up wheels, bridge rectifier, and the voltage regulator, then power the sound system and lights.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

To properly answer about the battery, the 9 volt battery will NOT run the sound, it is there for power backup!!
The LGB sound cars need power from another source in order to operate!!
I have 8 of the different car sound units and all work from track power.

For DCC, you can do without the 9 volt battery, but dirty track will reset the sound sequence.
Manuals.... first is older analog only sound board, second is MTS sound board.

http://lgb.vanelten.nl/Database/bedieningshandleidingen/4x352_072002.pdf

http://lgb.vanelten.nl/Database/bedieningshandleidingen/4xxx2_052004.pdf


----------



## jpmasek (Jun 19, 2014)

Piko makes a gravel works model. Does anybody know how this works? Do you have to dump the cars at the top by hand or is there something that will tip the car? Does the motor run all the time or how do you operate it? Anybody have a video of it working?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm a little bit confused. All LGB sound cars that I have came with track power pickups. This is necessary to activate and operate the sound. The battery helps with powering the sound over areas of poor electrical pickup from the track as the train moves. Sometimes it keeps the sound going for a short while after the power is turned off.

Turn the car over and see if there are plungers up against the wheels. These are the power pickups. If they aren't there, then things have changed over the years since I got my last sound car. If it requires an MTS signal, then I can't help as I stopped buying LGB engines when they went to it.

If you can send the LGB number, it might help us look it up and learn a little more about it.

Chuck


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

The 2014 Christmas car requires three AAA batteries. It does say "required for operation."

It does have metal wheels, which this model typically didn't, but LGB seems to be moving to metal wheels, so that may not be an indication.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, BRO. This is now above my pay grade (knowledge and experience).

Chuck


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

jpmasek said:


> Piko makes a gravel works model. Does anybody know how this works? Do you have to dump the cars at the top by hand or is there something that will tip the car? Does the motor run all the time or how do you operate it? Anybody have a video of it working?



It would be best to start a new thread with your question.
The headline does not support your problem.
Happy Rails,
John


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

None of my LGB sound cars came with metal wheels!!

I have the Happy Birthday car, both coke and both chicken dance cars and the cattle stock car, 2 axle Xmas sound, 2 axle steam.

I hate sound cars!!


----------

